# To all of you who buy online



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Some of you might know that our son Laurens is a sea cadet. As the Sea Cadets are a charitable organization and totally rely on donations, we have registered with a website called easyfundraising. This enables us to collect some money at NO extra cost to you.
This is how it work:
You have to register with the website and choose a cause, which in this case would be Sunbury&Walton Sea Cadets T.S. Black Swan. It only needs your email address, a password and the cause that you would be supporting.
Every time you go online to order something, e.g Tesco, Amazon, Eurotunnel, ebay from electrical goods to food, you first go to the easyfundraising site and straight through to the site you want. The site that you are ordering from will make a donation from a % or fixed amount to the cadets. On their front page it will give you discount codes as well. So a winner all around.

You can see how much you have donated to the cadets and how much is raised in total.

I would be very grateful if you could register.
www.easyfundraising.org.uk

Thank you so much for your help.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea. Don't order much on-line but would certainly be willing to use this to do when I use on-line ordering.

Denise & Joe


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

That would be great. Thank you so much.
Every penny helps and most retailers are listed.
Unfortunately, the cadets don't get any help from the MOD, lottery funds, etc. so we got to do all the fundraising ourselves.

Maddie


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have just given myself a bump ( all in the name of charity  )

Maddie


----------

